# Lost Boarder Collie



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

I am doing this for a man who was visiting South Normanton near Loughborough he was looking after his son's male Boarder Collie in a caravan at Stanford when it got out on Tuesday 10/4/2012 any help please ring Gerry Hawtin on 07762339095


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

Dont know if you have already added this to this site DogLost - Reuniting Lost Dogs With Their Owners really hope you have some good news soon


----------

